# My first fattie



## Learch2112 (Jun 24, 2018)

First off, pics out of order...sorry!  Lol! First fattie after a month or so away from the smoker. Pound each of hamburger and Italian sausage, pepper jack and mozzarella cheese, bacon and sautéed onions, green peppers and mushrooms. Smoker at 250 with apple wood for the smoke. 2 1/2 hours to an internal temp of 165. Turned out great!  Can’t wait to experiment with different goodies stuffed inside.


----------



## Suam461 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum! Looks great.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks amazing!! Well done :D


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks really good, keep'em coming. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## dcecil (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks delish, Great job


----------



## kruizer (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking goooood!!


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks yummy.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 24, 2018)

Great job on your inaugural fatty. Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice job on the fattie!
It looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## Geebs (Jun 25, 2018)

Great looking fattie!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 25, 2018)

Very nice fattie. I'd love to give those a try. Thanks for sharing.

George


----------



## sauced (Jun 27, 2018)

Great looking fatty.....nice job!!


----------

